# Baby's stomach is measuring too small at 20 week scan



## purpleprincess (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

Can anyone help me please, i went for a scan today and the nurse said that by baby's stomach was measuring smaller than it should be but everything else was at the right size, she said its nothing to worry about but they would like me to go back in 4 weeks to check it again

Has anyone else been told this or heard of anyone one else, and if so did they say what causes this and was everything ok in the end?

Many Thanks
Keeley xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

If they were that worried they would have got you seen by a consultant and bring you back for a more detailed scan.  The fact that everything else is normal is reassuring and the stomach may well have caught up again by the next scan.

Hope that helps

Jan


----------

